# Anyone knows if there is any PM in resistors?



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

Please share any info you have about the PM content in resistors.


----------



## Irons (Apr 17, 2009)

I have some platinum thermistors. It's a wire-would resistor with a very linear temperature coefficient. They make a great precision thermometer.


----------



## ck (Apr 17, 2009)

deleted


----------

